# New C50



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

Had this about a week. Thought I'd post a pic.

55cm WX03
Carbon 75 Fork 
Full Campy Record (50/34 crank) except for Zero G Brakes
Colnago Seatpost
Ritchey Carbon bars and 4 Axis Matrix Carbon Stem
Campy Eurus Weels
Keo Carbon/Cromo Pedals
Selle Italia SLR XP Saddle


----------



## bernardez (Mar 2, 2007)

*Drool...*

What cages are you running?


----------



## bernardez (Mar 2, 2007)

*Also, please post frame review*

when you have some miles on it.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

bernardez said:


> What cages are you running?


Those are the Arundel Trident (carbon)


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow is that nice. Love the red, enjoy the ride.


----------

